
Google and Facebook under scrutiny over UK ad market dominance - woodgrainz
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jul/03/google-facebook-investigated-over-dominance-of-uk-digital-advertising-market
======
woodgrainz
Key quote:

"The UK competition watchdog has launched an investigation into the way Google
and Facebook collect and exploit personal data and have used their power to
dominate the £13bn UK digital advertising market."

